
GoDaddy bans top white supremacist and neo-Nazi site Daily Stormer - chirau
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/morning-mix/wp/2017/08/14/godaddy-bans-neo-nazi-site-daily-stormer-for-disparaging-woman-killed-at-charlottesville-rally/
======
Shank
> a note appeared on the Daily’s Stormer’s website claiming it had been taken
> over by the hacking activist group Anonymous “in the name of Heather Heyer a
> victim of white supremacist terrorism.” But a Twitter account claiming to be
> linked to Anonymous said it could not confirm that the Daily Storm was
> hacked. “Remain cautious,” it advised.

I can't tell if the Washington Post is serious. The entire idea behind the
Anonymous movement is that anyone can claim the "Anonymous" branding. You
can't reach a "representative" for anonymous because it's an ad-hoc collection
of people that decide to call themselves that name.

